# ATV/UTV's on PINS Legal ???



## Capt.Cook (May 27, 2004)

Is it legal to drive an unlicensed vehicle on Padre Island National Seashore (PINS). 

Do they allow 4 wheelers, Razors or UTV/ATV'S on the beach?


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

This may help.

http://traveltips.usatoday.com/padre-island-atv-rules-21964.html


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Nope unless yours is street legal. I did mine and run pins no issues. They will not let you past the gate unless you have plates, registration and insurance.


----------



## T-roy66 (Dec 6, 2013)

Skeeter
Where did you get the licenses department to issue tags, plates for an ATV? In Beaumont I was told that they would not issue tags,plates to any UTV / ATV. They said that UTV/ATV were not built to roadway standards. They are built to an off road standard that did not meet roadway standards. Thus they refused to issue tags or plates to any UTV/ATV no matter if they had been updated with all the accessories that are required to operate on road.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Street legal UTV
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...mbforum/showthread.php?t=2033809&share_type=t


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Back at it again. Took my daughters out for a couple days to PINS and had a blast.


----------

